

The Hunt For Gollum - noonespecial
http://www.thehuntforgollum.com/

======
noonespecial
This fanfilm makes the Starwars fanfilms run crying home to momma.

It really is exciting that dedicated fans can produce such a thing. Perhaps
the movies aren't quite as doomed as Hollywood would have us believe in the
internet age.

~~~
rgh
Maybe if Hollywood machine let fans do more mashups, some interesting stuff
would come out.

------
sown
This is one impressive hack.

